# Okay, I Give Up!



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*I need to partially disassemble a USAT S-4 to get inside the cab. Windows busted out and engineer is upside down. Tried a couple of methods to no avail.*

*If you have disassembled an S-4, I sure need your advice as to how to proceed. Willing to go as far as necessary but preliminary inspection suggests cab is a separate molding from the rest of the diesel engine's superstructure. It is removal of the cab that I want to concentrate on, please.*

*Help!*

*Bob*


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have removed the cab on the S-4. There are 4 screws, as I remember, under the cab that must be removed. In addition, all of the screws holding the engine hood on must be removed. Then, the whold superstructure can be removed. The cab will be separate. The cab floor is removable from the cab assembly however, be careful to undo the spring from the rear cab door before removing the interior. Otherwise, you will stretch the door spring excessively.


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thank-you, Bill, for your prompt advice. I found and started with the four small screws directly below the cab and when their removal did nothing I stopped to ask for help. When you talk about all of the screws holding the engine hood, I presume you are talking about those that run along the edge lengths of the underframe?*

*Regards,* *Bob*


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

That's true. Also, there are 2 machine screws under the frame near the front of the cab. The front of the body us held down with 4 screws, I think. the front of the cab has a lip that is under the back edge of the long hood.




Also, you need to pull the back handrails out of the cab.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One (or more) pictures are worth a thousand words:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-35/usat-motive-power-mainmenu-36/s4-mainmenu-228

Photos courtesy of R.J.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Explosives.


----------

